# it may be a different story



## artimedoros49

Hello,

My problem is with the above phrase in general, but with the modal verb _may _in particular. The context is as follows:
She sat there very quietly. Next year, when she learns to talk, _it may be a different story. _(in the sense of: _it may be otherwise_, ie., she may not sit there so quietly).

I have had a couple of tries. Would I be anywhere near correct?
Příští rok, když se naučí mluvit, _možná, že to bude jinak._
Příští rok, když se naučí mluvit, _snad to bude jinak._

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bibax

First: in this context _when_ translates as *až* (or as _pokud = if_, if there are two more or less probable possibilities).
Second: you can translate _it may be _word by word: *to může být* (_may_ is směti, however in this context moci is better).

Příští rok, až se naučí mluvit, _to může být jinak._
Příští rok, až se naučí mluvit, _to možná bude jinak._
Příští rok, až se naučí mluvit, _to snad bude jinak._
Příští rok, až se naučí mluvit, _to třeba bude jinak._

(Příští rok, pokud se naučí mluvit, ...)

možná (= maybe, possibly): to možná bude jinak = maybe it will be otherwise;
snad, třeba (= perhaps): to snad bude jinak = perhaps it will be otherwise;

Another word order:

Možná to bude příští rok, až se naučí mluvit, jinak.
Možná to bude příští rok — až se naučí mluvit — jinak. (— "em dash", in Czech: pomlčka from mlčeti = to be silent)
Třeba to příští rok, až se naučí mluvit, bude jinak.
Třeba to příští rok – až se naučí mluvit – bude jinak. (– "en dash", spojovník, also půlčtverčíková pomlčka; čtverčík = em quad, půlčtverčík = en quad).

In this case "až se naučí mluvit" is a vsuvka (= insertion, parenthesis).


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you for the explanations, bibax. I had completely forgotten that that_ když = if  _in future temporal clauses.


----------



## pomeranc

Hi there, I would add an observation. In czech we use the word _maybe _instead of using the verb _may. She may not know — asi o tom neví (možná o tom neví). He might have heard — možná to zaslechl._
that is why many Czech speakers in English overuse the word maybe and say sentences like: _Maybe she will join us tomorrow. Maybe he heard it. They will maybe be waiting for me tomorrow _and similar_ ))
_
To your sentence, I would say the following: "celé to může být úplně jinak" (it may be entirelly different). At least that is what I would say. 
_Příští rok, až se naučí mluvit, to celé může být úplně jinak. 
_
You can strip it a bit more, drop celé, drop úplně and say
_Příští rok, až se naučí mluvit, to může být jinak._
But IMHO this lacks the urgency, similarly to omitting the "story" and say: It may be different. Adding "a different story" makes it more urgent in my opinion. The same goes for adding celé úplně jinak 
Hope my point of view helps.


----------



## artimedoros49

Very helpful indeed, pomeranc. Thank you.


----------



## pomeranc

@artimedoros49, I has occurred to me that adding the word však will give it a bit more of a proverbial sound (or literal narration style).

Příští rok, až se naučí mluvit, to však celé může být jinak.

 I gotta say I am very pleased with the way it sounds now


----------

